# Outstate ATV Purchases



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Chatanogga, Tenn. Polaris Dealer 5999$$$ Last Year 700 Sportsman Out The Door. 10.25 Hr Drive Door To Door.


----------



## Yetti (Apr 24, 2005)

so far I know that Hondeast in Toledo issues non resident titles when you buy from them. its is the same as title fee here. the insurance comapny may ask that you have title for your home state in order for them to cover the machine.

Just my .02


----------

